# Any older beginners out there?



## 2literal (Aug 23, 2022)

I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2022)

You are not there for them.

Discomfort is an integral part of growth. And martial arts should provide both.

You overcome that discomfort by engaging in the process and becoming stronger.

If you go to a good gym then everyone looks pathetic when they start. That is the point. Everyone there should be better than you.

Otherwise you don't have to do a  dumbed down style. You just need to be clever about how you train.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2022)

So I am not new. But we get a lot of people interested in masters boxing. Which starts at over 35, I think. So not only are these guys coming in to the gym as older people.  They are competing as older people.

I know some of the bigger jujitsu hubs do the same.

There are plenty of avenues for older martial artists to do serious martial arts at a high level.

Eg. Here is Tom Hardy competing at blue belt level BJJ. At 44.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 23, 2022)

2literal said:


> How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?


Embrace it.  People don't think about it the same way.  Most young people are inspired when older people do things like MA.

For me.  When I see someone older doing martial arts, I think, "I hope I can do that when I get his age"


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
> All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


Your profile says you're thirty two. What do you mean "old"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2022)

I have a leather jacket older than 32


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a leather jacket older than 32


We have bruises older than 32.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah, I kinda figured you were at least 50.  You are a young fellow.  Find a school in which you feel comfortable and get started.  You have the time left in your life in which to become very skilled, if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

Buka said:


> We have bruises older than 32.


Hmmm… you might actually have a blood clotting disorder there…


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Hmmm… you might actually have a blood clotting disorder there…


Nah, Tomato Sauce doesn't clot. Unless, you know, you add too much parmesan cheese.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 23, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?


If you are a beginner and get old, since you have not developed any MA skills yet, you don't have anything to maintain.

If you could do a floor split when you were yong, you will try to do that when you are old, you will have to take the pain through your old age. If you have not developed that flexibility, you don't have to do anything when you get old.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 23, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> When I see someone older doing martial arts, I think, "I hope I can do that when I get his age"


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 23, 2022)

When did 32 become old age?  Lol


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 23, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> When did 32 become old age?  Lol


When you are 17, a 32 years old girl may be too old for you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> When did 32 become old age?  Lol


It must have something to do with all the schools catering to kids.  The perception becomes that that is the norm, and by the time you reach 20 it is time to retire.  Martial arts are for kids, and adults who continue to train are weird/nerds/abnormal/…

Funny thing for me, when I began training I was age 13 in a class of adults.  I felt like the oddball for being so young, I perceived it as an adult thing to do.  That was 1984.  Times have changed.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Martial arts are for kids, and adults who continue to train are weird/nerds/abnormal/…


That's nuts.  That's the image that martial arts has?  I guess I'll have to be weird then.  

I hoping that image is only in your area.  Lol


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 23, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> It must have something to do with all the schools catering to kids.


32 is too old for this school.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> That's nuts.  That's the image that martial arts has?  I guess I'll have to be weird then.
> 
> I hoping that image is only in your area.  Lol


I honestly think that it does and it comes from all the daycare krotty schools that are filled with kids under the age is 12 and very few or zero adults.  I believe the perception is held by a lot of people.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> 32 is too old for this school.
> 
> View attachment 28809


Most likely true.  Perhaps they have a solid group of adults training at other times, but from what I’ve seen in a lot of schools that focus on the kids, they often do not.  Their website may claim otherwise and they may honestly wish to have more adults, but when the place becomes filled with children, the adults perceive that as the aim of the school and either won’t train at all or look like to train elsewhere.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2022)

If you have a commercial dojo kids classes pay the rent.

And even though nobody asked, I'll tell you something anyway. If you train your kids classes with strict discipline, even if you have to throw out a brat here and there, word will spread like wildfire. And your classes will become huge.

And when I say "strict discipline" I don't mean like a drill Sergeant in the military. Just strict dojo protocol, and at the same time having fun. If kids like being there, they'll eat up the discipline, become good students, do better in school and their parents will become advertising agents for your school.

Even if you have to throw some parents out now and then, too.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> It must have something to do with all the schools catering to kids.  The perception becomes that that is the norm, and by the time you reach 20 it is time to retire.  Martial arts are for kids, and adults who continue to train are weird/nerds/abnormal/…
> 
> Funny thing for me, when I began training I was age 13 in a class of adults.  I felt like the oddball for being so young, I perceived it as an adult thing to do.  That was 1984.  Times have changed.



This is what I'm experiencing.  Even the "adult" class age starts at 13.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> This is what I'm experiencing.  Even the "adult" class age starts at 13.


Keep looking until you find a school with a solid program for adults.  They do exist.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Keep looking until you find a school with a solid program for adults.  They do exist.


I am.  There aren’t a lot of schools here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I am.  There aren’t a lot of schools here.



Not knowing what styles are available it is hard to say which would be a better choice. I can say most Taekwondo schools and many Karate schools will likely be the same as you are experiencing.

If there is a Jeet Kune Do, a Wing Chun, and Aikido, school you may have more luck. There are other styles as well that might work for you. But if not, you may have to go deal with it, don't let the age issue stop you if that is what you want.

I once let age stop me from trying a Krav Maga class, but my age made me think.... all these young guys..20 and up, are going to look at me like their dad and take all their frustrations with their dad out on me


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I am.  There aren’t a lot of schools here.


Yeah, that can be a problem in some areas.  You might consider widening your circle a bit.  If you are able and willing to travel a bit farther, it might bring in more possibilities.  At one time I was traveling and hour and a half each way, twice a week for the training I wanted.  You just need to focus on practice at home between classes, if it isn’t realistic to be in class several times a week.  Once a week or even once every couple of weeks, if the instruction is robust, can be enough to make good progress.  It can certainly be done, I always encourage people to practice at home, even as a beginner.  Take ownership of your training in that way.  Don’t worry about making mistakes when you are at home. You will make them, but you get corrected when you return to class.  Just keep the momentum.

May I ask, in what area do you live?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I am.  There aren’t a lot of schools here.


Where do you live? Some of us may know schools with good adult programs. The issue is the people that have good business sense, so know how to advertise and create a website/use SEO, have good enough business sense to know the money is in child classes. 

The people with adult classes often don't have that stuff so it can be tougher to find something. But if you're lucky someone on here may know a school where you live, or at least know better ways to find one with adult classes in that area.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Yeah, that can be a problem in some areas.  You might consider widening your circle a bit.  If you are able and willing to travel a bit farther, it might bring in more possibilities.  At one time I was traveling and hour and a half each way, twice a week for the training I wanted.  You just need to focus on practice at home between classes, if it isn’t realistic to be in class several times a week.  Once a week or even once every couple of weeks, if the instruction is robust, can be enough to make good progress.  It can certainly be done, I always encourage people to practice at home, even as a beginner.  Take ownership of your training in that way.  Don’t worry about making mistakes when you are at home. You will make them, but you get corrected when you return to class.  Just keep the momentum.
> 
> May I ask, in what area do you live?



NH


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> NH


Ok, I don’t know anyone in that area.  But keep looking.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Ok, I don’t know anyone in that area.  But keep looking.



It's been a really weird search, to be honest.  The differences between facilities and instructors is huge and I'm having trouble deciding.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> It's been a really weird search, to be honest.  The differences between facilities and instructors is huge and I'm having trouble deciding.


You could post some website links here and people might offer opinions.  Keep in mind, website evaluations are no guarantee, but it might give you food for thought.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> You could post some website links here and people might offer opinions.  Keep in mind, website evaluations are no guarantee, but it might give you food for thought.



Of the three I've visited, only one has a website and it's the generic website most of the larger facilities in my area have.  They are all exactly the same.   The other two don't have websites and are very small.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> Of the three I've visited, only one has a website and it's the generic website most of the larger facilities in my area have.  They are all exactly the same.   The other two don't have websites and are very small.


What is the travel distance for these, and would you be willing to travel farther?

Or you could simply sign up at one of the schools and give it a chance. If it proves to be not good for you, try the next one.  And then the next.  Have a very frank discussion with the teacher about your concerns and whether they can give good training to an adult and what that arrangement would look like.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> NH



Near any of the larger cities in NH? Its a small state I know, but I've been there several times, use to live in Massachusetts, and NH covers a large area. If you are up by Berlin you likely have nothing, but Manchester or Nashua might have something


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> What is the travel distance for these, and would you be willing to travel farther?
> 
> Or you could simply sign up at one of the schools and give it a chance. If it proves to be not good for you, try the next one.  And then the next.  Have a very frank discussion with the teacher about your concerns and whether they can give good training to an adult and what that arrangement would look like.





Flying Crane said:


> What is the travel distance for these, and would you be willing to travel farther?
> 
> Or you could simply sign up at one of the schools and give it a chance. If it proves to be not good for you, try the next one.  And then the next.  Have a very frank discussion with the teacher about your concerns and whether they can give good training to an adult and what that arrangement would look like.


I’m in western NH in the middle of nowhere.  Part of the limitations are mine due to job, church, and family.  I need to work around other commitments as well. 

 Right now I have a 30 minute radius.   1 of them has a trial that I’ll probably do, the other two are very small and said I could do a few classes for free.  I’m going to do the trial at the larger facility and a few classes at the closest one that is the biggest wild card for me.  It could be awesome, or horrible and I can’t get a read on which.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I’m in western NH in the middle of nowhere.  Part of the limitations are mine due to job, church, and family.  I need to work around other commitments as well.
> 
> Right now I have a 30 minute radius.   1 of them has a trial that I’ll probably do, the other two are very small and said I could do a few classes for free.  I’m going to do the trial at the larger facility and a few classes at the closest one that is the biggest wild card for me.  It could be awesome, or horrible and I can’t get a read on which.



Possibly near Keene?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I’m in western NH in the middle of nowhere.  Part of the limitations are mine due to job, church, and family.  I need to work around other commitments as well.
> 
> Right now I have a 30 minute radius.   1 of them has a trial that I’ll probably do, the other two are very small and said I could do a few classes for free.  I’m going to do the trial at the larger facility and a few classes at the closest one that is the biggest wild card for me.  It could be awesome, or horrible and I can’t get a read on which.


Ok, jump in and see how it goes.  Then you know, for better or for worse.  And talk with the instructors to get a sense of the community of adult students.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 24, 2022)

i started karate at age 35 im 44 know it dont matter how old you are your not there for them your there to learn we have a student whose old his about 60s or 70s


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Possibly near Keene?


over an hour from Keene.  Closer to Peterborough.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> over an hour from Keene.  Closer to Peterborough.


if you're near Nashua there are a few schools that likely have adult classes, couple of BJJ and MMA schools. There is a Judo and Muay Thai in Manchester. And there is an Aikido in Lyndeborough. I thought there use to be a Wing Chun school somewhere around there, but I cannot locate it.


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> if you're near Nashua there are a few schools that likely have adult classes, couple of BJJ and MMA schools. There is a Judo and Muay Thai in Manchester. And there is an Aikido in Lyndeborough. I thought there use to be a Wing Chun school somewhere around there, but I cannot locate it.


I’ve looked at most and may expand to Manchester or Nashua if needed.  I’ve spoken to the place in Lyndeborough and they require full vaccination to walk through the door.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> I’ve looked at most and may expand to Manchester or Nashua if needed.  I’ve spoken to the place in Lyndeborough and they require full vaccination to walk through the door.


Full vaccinations. Really!!!! Ran into that at a college tour a few months ago, the refused to let us go on the tour because we did not have the boosters.

Was that including booster, or would just the original shot or shots be enough?

There are other Aikido places, but they are much further away, over near Portsmouth

Found a Wing Chun school, but it may be to far away in Walpole NH


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Full vaccinations. Really!!!! Ran into that at a college tour a few months ago, the refused to let us go on the tour because we did not have the boosters.
> 
> Was that including booster, or would just the original shot or shots be enough?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!   I’ve done the google search and I’m looking at everything with a certain radius and if I don't find anything I expand the search.  I have a few that I’ll do a trial with and see how it goes.  I didn’t realize there would be this much difference in culture and cost between facilities.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2022)

Martlet said:


> Thanks!   I’ve done the google search and I’m looking at everything with a certain radius and if I don't find anything I expand the search.  I have a few that I’ll do a trial with and see how it goes.  I didn’t realize there would be this much difference in culture and cost between facilities.



There can be major differences. And I recommend you do not go to any place that requires a contract


----------



## Martlet (Aug 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> There can be major differences. And I recommend you do not go to any place that requires a contract



Nobody has mentioned a contract yet   The three I’m looking at seriously don’t.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Aug 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a leather jacket older than 32


🤣


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 25, 2022)

I started at 31, I did feel that old at the time. I put in 3 years of hard work before I injured my back and had to quit. I learned TKD which is more kick boxing at the time ( 1984). I am not that good, but I definitely no longer a beginner. Even after my back injury, I never stop practicing on my own, just paste myself. I am 69, I am still putting in 7hours a week with 1:1 between weights and MA on my own.

Just do it. Don't try extreme high kicks, that's how I injured myself with all the high kicks in TKD. Have a good diet, do some weight training. Those help you last longer. Hey, I am 69, I am still doing it.

Be persistent, think of those young kids you see now, in another 30 years, they likely be old and out of shape. If you keep up, you'll be laughing at them.

Hey, I out pushup my 22years old grandson 2 to 1. I definitely can whoop the asses of my two stepsons. They were 20 and 21 at the time. they were learning Kung Fu also. I whooped both of them at the time sparring!! Now, one has all sort of pain and have to walk slow. Hell, I can beat him with one hand tie to my back!!!

Just do it.


----------



## granfire (Aug 30, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have a leather jacket older than 32


come to think of it, so do I


In any case. 
When I started TKD, I was 34. 
Having always been athletic, I did Ok, except for getting lost in Chong Chi, which in this style was literally 3 blocks and punches up and down. Cue Spongebob French Voice: Three Hours Later.......
Starting over is awkward. as if you have to learn how to walk all over again, and where your right and your left is. 

I met a lady there who became my friend. She was 60 when she started. 
She had arthritis, bum hips, you name it, the passing of time had not left her unscathed. She had limitations to what she could do. She excelled in other parts. 
While she could barely get to kick above the belt line with a front or back kick, she could still knock your block off with a crescent kick! 
Playing with shortsticks/Escrima, she was a fiend I would not want to meet in a state of anger. 
She stuck it out for several years until she met a form that would not agree with her hips. 
She reached Black Belt status with our organization.

The thing about martial arts is, that with each step you master, the next will become easier: If as a ley person you look at a black belt form, it makes no sense. When you work yourself up to that level you will learn the same form within a week or two (perfecting it is a never-ending process)

For my friend the training sessions were also therapeutic. She felt that with each form she learned her mental picture became better 
Forms are also part meditation in motion. 
And according to a Dr Feldenkrais, conducting exercises that are not usual for one, one develops more neurological connections, contrary to the notion that the brain is done by age 3 or so. 

Don't give a 2nd thought to the younger people in the room. 
They are too busy not tripping over their own feet.
And instructors are usually impressed when old folks take up their sport.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2022)

granfire said:


> come to think of it, so do I
> 
> 
> In any case.
> ...



Know a guy that started Aikido in his mid 60s and got his black belt in his early 70s. Due to his age they (aikikai) offered him the chance to be given his black belt based on his sensei's recommendation, rather than go through the whole black belt test...he opted for the test and did great... oh and I also have an LL Bean 4 seasons jacket darn close to 32 as well


----------



## Olde Phart (Aug 30, 2022)

Tried ABBA karate way back when I was 20 and stayed with it for about a year and then kinda faded away.  Fast-forward to when I was 63 and restarted my MA journey in Kyuki-do.  Got my black belt when I was 67.  Had heart surgery somewhere in the middle of that.  Yep.  I'm the oldest student in my dojang.  Nope.  Can't do a roundhouse to your head.  But, my journey is MINE.  The youngsters look to me and say that I am their inspiration.  I think it's a little of the, "If he can do it, I can do it" syndrome.  My heart doc and my wife say I have to keep it up.  Couldn't do a tornado kick until recently but finally figured it out.  Love it now!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 30, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
> All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


I started at age 46.  I'm 62 now.  The only thing I feel badly about is that lately my health has declined markedly.  In my 50s, I was the shizz.  Ask anybody.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 30, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I started at age 46.  I'm 62 now.  The only thing I feel badly about is that lately my health has declined markedly.  In my 50s, I was the shizz.  Ask anybody.


I don't feel I am going down until I was over 62. To me, 65 is the magic(say curse!!). Joints starting to hurt right around that time. I never had knee problem before, never really injured. One day when I was walking down the stair, my knee just buckled and I almost fell down the stairs. My knee started giving me problem. Now I have to put in more effort to keep it pain free. My left shoulder also. Started developing clicking sound when I push weight in certain way.

There's nothing good getting old other than still alive!!!.....*BUT 32, that's a baby*!!!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 30, 2022)

Alan0354 said:


> I don't feel I am going down until I was over 62. To me, 65 is the magic(say curse!!).


You still have 7 more good years to go.

Last time I wrestled with 2 wrestlers in the park when I was 69. Both wrestlers were in their 20.

I just walked 4 miles today and did 40 x 20 x 3 = 2400 punches along with my walking. I have 40 3 punches combo. I like to drill 20 times on each combo. I start to protect my hip joints by not doing any more high kicks that I love to do.

*BUT 62, that's a boy*!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 31, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You still have 7 more good years to go.
> 
> Last time I wrestled with 2 wrestlers in the park when I was 69. Both wrestlers were in their 20.
> 
> ...


Everyone is different.  I get tired of being told that there's nothing wrong with me, that I'm too young to be so broken.  I lived a certain kind of lifestyle.   Stuff happens.  My body is giving up.  I can't change that and don't you dare start with the walk X miles every day nonsense.  Works for you, not me.


----------



## OLD DOG NEW TRICKS (Aug 31, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
> All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


Hello and welcome. Your decision to begin M.A. as a mature adult is a good one. Enjoy every aspect of the training.  Just remember you go at your own pace and don't worry what others think. As long as u have a good instructor who understands the difference between a mature adult and children that's all that matters. Go at your own pace and stick to your limitations. Enjoy.  Ron


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 31, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everyone is different.  I get tired of being told that there's nothing wrong with me, that I'm too young to be so broken.  I lived a certain kind of lifestyle.   Stuff happens.  My body is giving up.  I can't change that and don't you dare start with the walk X miles every day nonsense.  Works for you, not me.


Ha ha, he's an energized bunny. I work out, BUT I have to DRAG myself!!! 🤣


----------



## Olde Phart (Aug 31, 2022)

Alan0354 said:


> Ha ha, he's an energized bunny. I work out, BUT I have to DRAG myself!!! 🤣


Alan: I agree completely.  I have the KNOWLEDGE that I need to work out (a bit, anyway) between classes, but that DRIVE kinda evaporates when you're older.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 31, 2022)

Olde Phart said:


> Alan: I agree completely.  I have the KNOWLEDGE that I need to work out (a bit, anyway) between classes, but that DRIVE kinda evaporates when you're older.


Yep, at this point, it's all discipline. Thinking about the alternative is worst.......pain all over, cannot move around. Look at all the seniors, move slow and all. You pay the price one way or the other. I can tell you, I work out, then I just sit and watch tv and other things that involve SITTING!!!


----------



## Olde Phart (Aug 31, 2022)

Alan0354 said:


> Yep, at this point, it's all discipline. Thinking about the alternative is worst.......pain all over, cannot move around. Look at all the seniors, move slow and all. You pay the price one way or the other. I can tell you, I work out, then I just sit and watch tv and other things that involve SITTING!!!


In class, the instructor watches me during forms or grappling.  When he sees me taking a few hard breaths, it's "time for a 1 minute water break!"  I tell the class afterwards that they have me to thank for that!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everyone is different.  I get tired of being told that there's nothing wrong with me, that I'm too young to be so broken.  I lived a certain kind of lifestyle.   Stuff happens.  My body is giving up.  I can't change that and don't you dare start with the walk X miles every day nonsense.  Works for you, not me.



What I find interesting is al the folks out there telling you how to exercise when you over 50 or coming up with routines for those over 50....and they themselves are in their 20s or 30s... Use to do Yoga, was looking for a Yoga routine for arthritis and I found several...all designed by 20 or 30 somethings that were super bendy who had no idea what arthritis was, did, or how it limited you...pigeon poe...REALLY...for arthritis in the hips.....alrighty then....I came up with a routine on my own


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everyone is different.  I get tired of being told that there's nothing wrong with me, that I'm too young to be so broken.  I lived a certain kind of lifestyle.   Stuff happens.  My body is giving up.  I can't change that and don't you dare start with the walk X miles every day nonsense.  Works for you, not me.


I am sorry to hear that Bill.  But I am happy to know that you keep at it to the level that you are able, and are interested.  That is what matters.


----------



## Olde Phart (Aug 31, 2022)

My main instructor is in his 40's and is a 5th dan black belt, which is considered a "master" in our federation.  He's also a black belt of some rank in TKD and in BJJ.  He is a great example of "hitting it too hard" for me: damage to his knees and hips in the past prevent him from doing much above waist level nowadays.  Over-extension beat him up pretty bad.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 31, 2022)

Olde Phart said:


> My main instructor is in his 40's and is a 5th dan black belt, which is considered a "master" in our federation.  He's also a black belt of some rank in TKD and in BJJ.  He is a great example of "hitting it too hard" for me: damage to his knees and hips in the past prevent him from doing much above waist level nowadays.  Over-extension beat him up pretty bad.


One really need to paste oneself. I am guilty of that. My back was doing very well........until Monday when I went wild. Now I have to go easy again. It's hard to hold back and paste.

TKD high kicks really hurt the back, people don't realize when they are young, they are going to pay the price later. If I were to do it again, I would go with Muy Thai or Karate instead. Their kicks don't pivot as bad as TKD and don't glorify the ultra high kicks. TKD doesn't necessary require you to kick high, BUT you can see they glorify it, it's peer pressure that one want to kick high and there goes the back.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 31, 2022)

Buka said:


> Your profile says you're thirty two. What do you mean "old"?


I never even looked. That would be very nearly the youngest starter I’ve had in 10 years (only 2 were younger, both over 28).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2022)

Semi-related, someone on reddit posted a thread about his regrets in wasting so much of his martial arts career the other day.

He started as a kid, took a gap, and now wasn't sure if it's worth starting again, now that he's old.



Spoiler



He stopped at 12, due to covid, and is now 14. A 14 year old who took a two year gap in his preteens thinks his martial arts career is done for.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 31, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Semi-related, someone on reddit posted a thread about his regrets in wasting so much of his martial arts career the other day.
> 
> He started as a kid, took a gap, and now wasn't sure if it's worth starting again, now that he's old.
> 
> ...


Well, 14 is NOT old!!

But back to the thread, Looking back, it's not how early you start and how good you are when you are young. It's when one gets old and keep working out that is important. Just because one was a top athlete when they were young doesn't mean a thing. So many people stop moving when they get old. You don't use it, you lose it. My father represented Columbia University playing tennis back in late 20s. He was that good. When he got old, he just sat on the couch and watch tv. he was really disable, not from injuries, just deteriorated from not moving.

You pay the piper one way or the other, when you get old, you either try to work out, or you suffer pain and disability. I hate working out, I push through. Looking at my parents, it's less pain working out.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 31, 2022)

Olde Phart said:


> My main instructor is in his 40's and is a 5th dan black belt, which is considered a "master" in our federation.  He's also a black belt of some rank in TKD and in BJJ.  He is a great example of "hitting it too hard" for me: damage to his knees and hips in the past prevent him from doing much above waist level nowadays.  Over-extension beat him up pretty bad.


My long fist teacher just had his 95 years old birthday on 7/5. His example gives my a lot of hope.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 31, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My long fist teacher just had his 95 years old birthday on 7/5. His example gives my a lot of hope.


You are an energizer bunny anyway!!! Who can keep up with you?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Aug 31, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My long fist teacher just had his 95 years old birthday on 7/5. His example gives my a lot of hope.


He looks to be in great shape. Much respect.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My long fist teacher just had his 95 years old birthday on 7/5. His example gives my a lot of hope.


That sword form is very similar to the one that I practice.  Interesting to see that, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 31, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> That sword form is very similar to the one that I practice.  Interesting to see that, thanks for sharing it.


That's a 2 men form. The 1st 1/2 match with the 2nd 1/2. The 2nd 1/2 attacks first.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> That's a 2 men form. The 1st 1/2 match with the 2nd 1/2. The 2nd 1/2 attacks first.


Very interesting.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 31, 2022)

In MA training, some people like to push themselves to 100%. I was taught only to push myself to 85%. This way I have less chance to injure myself during training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2022)

Just had a thought...basically I am an older beginner with Wing Chun. After 3 years of surgeries, 2 bouts of Covid and a lot of intermittent training.... I am pretty much a beginner...again.... and I'm ok with that


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Aug 31, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Just had a thought...basically I am an older beginner with Wing Chun. After 3 years of surgeries, 2 bouts of Covid and a lot of intermittent training.... I am pretty much a beginner...again.... and I'm ok with that


Best place to be.


----------



## Yanli (Sep 8, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
> All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


  Never worry about what they are thinking know, for if you stick with the training, you will show them that you are never to old to have drive and ambition. I have been teaching for 41 years, and I amaze people what a 57 year old man can do lol.


----------



## Olde Phart (Sep 8, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My long fist teacher just had his 95 years old birthday on 7/5. His example gives my a lot of hope.


I'm 67 now, having started (re-started) late in life and achieved 1st dan a few months ago.  Lordy, I feel like a white belt all over again as I am learning new stuff now.  Lots of times I feel like not going to class.  "senior-ity" seems to bring new challenges every day and I seem to be meeting a whole slew of doctors that now want me to set up annual appointments!  On those "bad" days, I make myself go to class anyway.  Why?  Because there is a little boy, a short 12-year old, that has me up on a pedestal.  He told the class one night when I was absent that I am his inspiration.  Starting late in life?  You never know how much someone will appreciate those waist-high roundhouse kicks and those inside-out/outside-in kicks.


----------



## Buka (Sep 8, 2022)

In my family you don't get to opine on anything until you're at least 75 years old. Under that you're still considered just a kid.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 9, 2022)

2literal said:


> I was wondering if there were any older beginners out there? How do you overcome feeling awkward about your age?
> All I can think is, everybody else thinking, "hey look at that pathetic old person." Or, I'd have to do some dumbed down style or moves because I'm too old to do what everyone else does. Q


The problem, I think, isn't age. It's that you care what other people may or may not be thinking. 

My wife took her first TKD class in her 50's. I strapped her 1st Dan around her waist when she was in her 60's. 

We had a woman who brought her grandson to class for quite a long time. He eventually lost interest, so Grandma signed up. She was 70. I strapped a 1st Dan on her at 78.

One of the guys I do cave diving with in Mexico taught a fellow to swim when he was in his mid-70's. He had to teach him to swim, because then he could teach him to dive.

I certified as a skydiver when I was 55.

If you can't do some of the more athletic moves, so what? There are plenty of highly trained, highly experienced instructors with decades of training who can't do them any more either. 

I have had, so far, three different cancers. Two are cured, but one is incurable. I am still in treatment for it, to slow the progress. Chemotherapy has left me with neuropathies, so my feet are numb. That makes balance...interesting... You can bet I'm not doing tornado kicks. But I can teach them, regardless.


----------



## Olde Phart (Sep 9, 2022)

Ah, yessss.  Balancing with neuropathy in the feet.  Lots of moves require a bit of single foot balancing.  I look like I'm tap dancing for a bit.  And, then, there's the brittleness of bones.  Just last night, we were doing standing rolls over a pretend "body".  I'm now sporting a broken (or, at least a cracked) rib.  Ain't life grand!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 10, 2022)

Olde Phart said:


> Ah, yessss.  Balancing with neuropathy in the feet.  Lots of moves require a bit of single foot balancing.  I look like I'm tap dancing for a bit.  And, then, there's the brittleness of bones.  Just last night, we were doing standing rolls over a pretend "body".  I'm now sporting a broken (or, at least a cracked) rib.  Ain't life grand!


I can still kick just fine. But demonstrations need to be slow. That's where I run into problems, mostly.


----------

